# BB30 Compact Crankset



## quidquam (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone know where to get one? All I can find is a brand new hollygram sl on ebay for 700$. I just need a carbon non-sl crankset for my 2008 supersix.

I suppose I could go FSA or SRAM as well, but I (irrationally?) am trying to stay Cannondale -- any advice on that option?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The Cannondale carbon is made by FSA if you are planning to run BB30 crankset you better off getting a Si instead of other brand.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

You're not going to find a much better price on the Dale BB30's, they aren't cheap new, and they sell really well used.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

If you're not in a hurry, I may sell the Cannondale branded SRAM Red BB30 crankset that comes with the SuperSix 2 to get a Hollowgram SL... I'm saying no hurry because I didn't even ordered the bike yet.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> If you're not in a hurry, I may sell the Cannondale branded SRAM Red BB30 crankset that comes with the SuperSix 2 to get a Hollowgram SL... I'm saying no hurry because I didn't even ordered the bike yet.


Which color are you getting Dan?

You'll love it! STIFFFF!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

trauma-md said:


> Which color are you getting Dan?
> 
> You'll love it! STIFFFF!


I'd go for the yellow, I need to ebay two bikes first though.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> I'd go for the yellow, I need to ebay two bikes first though.


I know the ebay feeling well.

BTW, yellow is hot! And the black is actually clear coated carbon except with some paint at the joints.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

trauma-md said:


> I know the ebay feeling well.
> 
> BTW, yellow is hot! And the black is actually clear coated carbon except with some paint at the joints.


Yummy! :yesnod: I'd prefer the all black Ultimate frame (if only because my CX9 cross bike is yellow and black too) but the 2 fits my budget and I dont like the white too much. Plus the 2 has a pretty nice parts specs. The stock wheels might become my cross bike's spares, I also have a Red cassette and another saddle waiting for it. I'd probably change the seatpost and try to find a Hollowgram SL...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Or I wait the 2011 models...


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I might have some SL-K BB30 compacts at the shop. Basically a screw up on FSA's part, so the cranks lack rings, but are super cheap. Will look and report back.


----------



## balbir (Sep 6, 2006)

Don't want to hijack the OP's question here, but what are the best alternatives to the Cannondale Hollowgram BB30 crankset? People seem to rave about this crankset, but they are hard to find and the price is prohibitive. I am seriously considering a CAAD9 for next season and one of the selling points is the BB30 bottom bracket. Would a BB30 SRAM Red or Force allow me to benefit from some of the advantages of the BB30 standard or should I go with a standard crankset with the BB30 adapter?

By the way, I plan to build my new bike with 10 speed Campy (a mix of Chorus, Record and Centaur) because my other bikes are already 10 speed Campy. Would there be some compatibility issues if I used a SRAM crankset?

Thanks!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I had my Cannondale carbon cranks replaced under warranty last month. I turns out that Cannondale no longer offers the carbon cranks and are now shipping out FSA SLK-Light cranks as replacements.

So if you are trying to keep the Cannondale branding, your only option is the aluminum Hologram SL cranks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

universal cycles has red bb30 cranks for 395 use vip15 code and u can get them shipped for $345


----------



## balbir (Sep 6, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> If you're not in a hurry, I may sell the Cannondale branded SRAM Red BB30 crankset that comes with the SuperSix 2 to get a Hollowgram SL... I'm saying no hurry because I didn't even ordered the bike yet.


Dan,

I just ordered a 2010 CAAD9 frameset. I want to get the Hollowgram crankset. My LBS is asking $950 CDN. How much is your LBS asking?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think it's around that range but I'm not sure, I never got one from a LBS.


----------

